# Williams Firesights



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

<Rant warning> This is one company that I would like to see out of business. I cannot support a company that gouges it's customers like this. $63 plus shipping is absolutely outrageous! Two tiny pieces of plastic - sheesh! This reminds me of an old saying around here . . . "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Williams is one of the most respected gun shops in my fine state. Quality isn't cheap.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

You do realize that price is for the front and rear sight, the rear one being adjustable don't you? Seems like a fair price to me. Wilson has an excellent reputation, as a matter of fact I am planning on sending off for a set in the next couple of days.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

No comment on thecompany itself, but I am not a big fan of illuminated or glowing sights. One cannot get a good sight picture with all that glowing going on. Best they can do is point and shoot.

As one who was once nationally ranked in handgun competition, I know that 1/10" off on sight alignment will be at least 6" off on a target 25 yards away. One cannot even tell if they ARE 1/10" off with any glowing type sights! I typically darken mine to as flat a black as possible so that I quickly get a good sight picture.

Does that work in combat situations? My best time in pin-shoots is 3.83 seconds for 5 pins off the table from a draw. I am equally good on live game but I'll save the anedcotal proof as most find it rather distasteful.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pastornator said:


> No comment on thecompany itself, but I am not a big fan of illuminated or glowing sights. One cannot get a good sight picture with all that glowing going on. Best they can do is point and shoot.
> 
> As one who was once nationally ranked in handgun competition, I know that 1/10" off on sight alignment will be at least 6" off on a target 25 yards away. One cannot even tell if they ARE 1/10" off with any glowing type sights! I typically darken mine to as flat a black as possible so that I quickly get a good sight picture.
> 
> Does that work in combat situations? My best time in pin-shoots is 3.83 seconds for 5 pins off the table from a draw. I am equally good on live game but I'll save the anedcotal proof as most find it rather distasteful.


My Trijicon HD's have the rear blacked out,with the front orange. Easy shooting in the day with the G-Lock.
At night the radioactive waste glows like a cat's eyes
I'm at 1.85 seconds for a hit within a 4" circle at 21 feet,from 3 o'clock


----------

